# Goat pregancy test



## zoomom (Feb 27, 2010)

I was just thinking this morning - why don't they develop a home goat pregnancy test strip like they do for people? How difficult could it be?

I know, goats are relatively unimportant in the greater scheme of life, but they could develop ones for all animals - I was thinking for cows it would be great b/c it probably costs the farmer alot if the cow doesn't take.


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

I am liking this idea!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I'd buy them. 

I don't know why they wouldn't make them :shrug:


----------



## 7acreranch (Mar 8, 2010)

Here is link to the OK State University meat goat manual. If you click on the link for chapter 7 it explains briefly why they don't have a preg kit. Langston's manual also explains it but that manual is not available on line.
http://meatgoat.okstate.edu/oklahoma-ba ... anual-1/-1


----------



## zoomom (Feb 27, 2010)

Is this the part you are talking about?



> Techniques using hormonal or metabolic (blood glucose) signals have not found widespread use in small ruminants, a classification based on multiple
> stomachs that includes goats.


If so, it doesn't say WHY, as though there is a reason, it just says they don't have widespread use. I like to know the why behind things (to the despair of my teachers sometimes) lol


----------

